# Wood glue + sawdust = sandable filler?



## Darel (Nov 20, 2009)

Stupid question.

I've been disappointed trying to get a decent matching filler for some jatoba I'm working with. I'm wondering if I can take some of the jatoba sawdust, mix it with just enough wood glue to make a paste, and use it as a sandable, color-matched filler? This is for tiny, tiny seams to make a perfectly flat surface.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes. It will not work well if you plan on staining, but I assume you are not. I have done it several times on many species that are going to be left natural. (doesn't say much for my joinery does it that I have had to do it "several" times :blush


----------



## Darel (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks Daren! I'll be finishing with Waterlox, not really a stain, so I think I'll give it a shot.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Darel said:


> Thanks Daren! I'll be finishing with Waterlox, not really a stain, so I think I'll give it a shot.


Just try it on some scrap and see if you get the results you're looking for.

Red


----------



## amcharn (Dec 21, 2009)

Do be aware that using saw dust and glue makes the "patch" a little darker than the original wood. One way to lessen that is to apply a dust coating over the patch once it is filled. This does also help if you are going to stain it.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

amcharn said:


> Do be aware that using saw dust and glue makes the "patch" a little darker than the original wood. One way to lessen that is to apply a dust coating over the patch once it is filled. This does also help if you are going to stain it.


I have used saw dust and glue to do minor repairs and agree that it is darker. I would like to know how to apply a dust coating over the patch once it is filled. I usually put on a coating of the paste that requires sanding. If I put a dust coating on after filling I would sand it off. Can you explain?
Thanks, 
Tom


----------



## amcharn (Dec 21, 2009)

I usually mix a fairly wet paste and fill the hole just even with the top. Then I take fresh sawdust and press it onto the paste. It isn't perfect, but it leaves a medium coating of dust without the glue that generally is still there after light sanding. Hope that helps.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Darel said:


> Thanks Daren! I'll be finishing with Waterlox, not really a stain, so I think I'll give it a shot.


Darel,
If it were me, I would mix the sawdust with Waterlox into a paste and use that as a filler. Then sand the filled area before doing the whole project with Waterlox.

I have done this with an oil finish and it worked very well.


----------



## Darel (Nov 20, 2009)

That's an even better idea!


----------

